# Bidding help needed



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I recently put in a bid on a commercial job in northern ct. It is a perstorm total basis job. i priced it out in 3 inch increments. the job entails plowing an entry road which is 1000'X 60'. At the end of the road is a culdesac, about 100x100 which needs plowed also. Around the back of the building is a three pass fire road, about 500'. Across the front of the building is another driveway, which is 250x40. The final part of the job is the loading dock area,which is 12 doors which all need backbladed and the area that needs plowed is 150x350. I bid on the job with what i considered was a fair price, and got beat by 70 percent. What would you guys bid on a job like this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

zlssefi;1659602 said:


> I recently put in a bid on a commercial job in northern ct. It is a perstorm total basis job. i priced it out in 3 inch increments. the job entails plowing an entry road which is 1000'X 60'. At the end of the road is a culdesac, about 100x100 which needs plowed also. Around the back of the building is a three pass fire road, about 500'. Across the front of the building is another driveway, which is 250x40. The final part of the job is the loading dock area,which is 12 doors which all need backbladed and the area that needs plowed is 150x350. I bid on the job with what i considered was a fair price, and got beat by 70 percent. What would you guys bid on a job like this? Thanks in advance!


You have a photo of the site


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

ill try to look up a google earth image.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I saved the google earth image. how do i paste that onto plow site?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

zlssefi;1659611 said:


> I saved the google earth image. how do i paste that onto plow site?


go advance there a place load the pic up or you can paste the link


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

*google earth*

i think i figured it out. the entry road starts by the 2 in the address and heads south through the dog leg, then you can see the driveway heading across the building to the east and the remainder of the plowing.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

300 for the first 3'' That sound about right to you


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

How long did you think it would take?
My guess is 4 hours tops with a pickup and 8'6" straight blade.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would be right around $250 each push. As a guess.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

ok, i bid 500. im a bit high. the scary thing is someone bid 200 per storm total of 3 inches.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

zlssefi;1659828 said:


> ok, i bid 500. im a bit high. the scary thing is someone bid 200 per storm total of 3 inches.


Leave your card with them and let them know if they run into any problems they can give you a call.

Leaves the door open if the lowballer fails.

$200 is pretty darn low, I can see bidding on that around $350 to $400 rough est. plowing only, without looking at in person.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I wouldn't touch the place for $200.
I worked out your measurements and came up with over 3 acres.

There is always someone out there working to stay busy.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

That is plow only and salt extra?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

zlssefi;1659828 said:


> ok, i bid 500. im a bit high. the scary thing is someone bid 200 per storm total of 3 inches.


You solo ?

What size of a front plow?

500 is high for a simple lay out as this one. If was broke up more and had lot's of islands then 500 would look better.
200 could be done all depends what he going make after the 3'' mark.

Lot people will have a low base price then a high price per 1'' over the 3'' mark.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

*bidding*

I run a company which has 11 plows and four front end loaders. This account would be done with one truck with a 8 foot fisher straight blade. the pricing is for plowing only salting is extra. The kicker here, is we just got a place down the road, about 1/2 mile away, one third the size for 246.00 for 1-3".


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

zlssefi;1660018 said:


> I run a company which has 11 plows and four front end loaders. This account would be done with one truck with a 8 foot fisher straight blade. the pricing is for plowing only salting is extra. The kicker here, is we just got a place down the road, about 1/2 mile away, one third the size for 246.00 for 1-3".


Why only run a 8ft plow on that. It would eat your profit up even at $500
I can see why you price it at $500 going take time clean that with a 8ft plow

The other guy over head might be a lot less then your overhead and the other guy might run 2 trucks on that, knock it out in hr or 2.

To have 11 plows you should know your area pricing


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

zlssefi;1660018 said:


> I run a company which has 11 plows and four front end loaders. This account would be done with one truck with a 8 foot fisher straight blade. the pricing is for plowing only salting is extra. The kicker here, is we just got a place down the road, about 1/2 mile away, one third the size for 246.00 for 1-3".


Its always hard to tell from the pics what a place actually looks like but your business referenced in the pic I'd probably go $400 and put two plows on it. Each plow puts in an hr or less for 3''.

Even so $200 is way too low. Like the quoted post references smaller properties can be much higher in proportion and you still get the job.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would try to park a 14-16 foot pusher there. Come in with my pickup and sweep the tight spots, then jump in the pusher.
Try to be there less than 90 minutes @ $250.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

zlssefi;1660018 said:


> I run a company which has 11 plows and four front end loaders. This account would be done with one truck with a 8 foot fisher straight blade. the pricing is for plowing only salting is extra. The kicker here, is we just got a place down the road, about 1/2 mile away, one third the size for 246.00 for 1-3".


That is where the other guy got you. He will make it up on the salting. I see the same around here a lot. Someone will under bid the plowing but in the end the company pays more per season because they get double billed for salting. :angry:


----------

